# Wapsi Wild Boar Hair



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if any local shops are carrying Wapsi Wild Boar Hair?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't ever seen that before, looks interesting. No idea where to get it though. Sorry.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I know a guy who used to date a girl who had back hair you could substitute.

Sorry-- what fly are you looking at tying with that ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I know a guy who used to date a girl who had back hair you could substitute................................................................................


  :lol:  :lol: Me too, oddly she was from Wapsipinicon River bottoms in Iowa.

Ah.....I think it's used for fly tails and legs.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Does anyone know if any local shops are carrying Wapsi Wild Boar Hair?


How much do you want? What color?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I tie a few Pott style flies and wanted to check it out for a substitute to asian badger hair.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have some black and brown/red.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

No, but I hear Garyfish has some curlies from a bison package. :wink:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I have some black and brown/red.


Where did you purchase it? I saw it one Wapsi site but they don't sell. I guess, I can ask them for the nearest distributor.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Nueces said:
> 
> 
> > I have some black and brown/red.
> ...


I didn't purchase - I cut it off wild hogs...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, next time you trim them there hogs put a little in a bag and save it for me.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Well, next time you trim them there hogs put a little in a bag and save it for me.


Your PM is off...


----------

